# Assassins Creed 2 - CD-Key bereits in Verwendung



## grafagoggel (14. März 2010)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Gemeinde.

 Ich habe mir Assassins Creed 2 zugelegt und habe jetzt auch die ersten Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz. Und zwar hieß es ja das man Assassins Creed 2 auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installieren kann. Natürlich immer an ein Account gebunden. Jetzt sieht es so aus das ich das Spiel auf meinem Laptop auch noch installieren will. Direkt nach der Installation logge ich mich also in mein ubi.com Account ein und werde dann aufgefordert meinen CD-Key einzugeben. Danach bekomme ich die Meldung das der CD-Key schon in Verwendung ist. oO

 Naja jetzt hab ich im Ubisoft Solution Center eine Anfrage gestellt und hab jetzt folgende Antwort bekommen:



> ACHTUNG ! So machen Sie es richtig!
> (Erklärungsvideo) Anfrage aktualisieren => http://www.ubisoft.de/support/tutorials/support.php?id=Anfrageaktualisieren_Video2
> 
> HINWEIS !!!
> ...


 Jetzt frag ich mich ob die mein Problem überhaupt durchgelesen habe. Erstens brauchen die dafür nämlich sicher keine Informationen über meinen Laptop und auch meinen CD-Key nicht. Was meint ihr dazu bzw. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? 

 MfG grafagoggel
 [iNDENT=40px][/iNDENT]


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2010)

Ganz dumme Idee: ist dein PC vlt. gleichzeitig an? Dann wärst Du ja zweimal zeitgleich eingelogt, DAS ginge dann halt wohl nicht.


----------



## grafagoggel (14. März 2010)

ja das schon aber der Ubi-Lauchner läuft ja nicht. Bzw. konnte ihn nicht in der Taskliste ausfindig machen. Also daran sollte es nicht liegen.


----------

